# BBS LM's and TPMS



## Justincase! (Mar 10, 2008)

This is for Gary 

Gary I have a set of BBS LM's for my Z4M Coupe with TPMS and the Sensors do not fit ..Do you have an adapter for this issue ?

Justin


----------



## willysully (Apr 10, 2008)

:thumbup:I have BBS on my wifes e36 they will not accept factory sensor if it is in the valve stem. You can get a hella system that uses a band to mount the sensor to the rim.


----------



## Justincase! (Mar 10, 2008)

I think that you can buy an adapter to work , but I want for Gary to reply as he should know


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The LM wheels that we currently sell use the OE stems and sensors for this vehicle application. If your LM wheels don't accept them, they must be different. I'll need the part #s off of the back of the wheel. I can then do some research and see if we can find a way to help.


----------



## GH41 (Aug 21, 2007)

How don't the fit?? GH


----------



## Justincase! (Mar 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The LM wheels that we currently sell use the OE stems and sensors for this vehicle application. If your LM wheels don't accept them, they must be different. I'll need the part #s off of the back of the wheel. I can then do some research and see if we can find a way to help.


I'm out of town for work , but when I get back Ill get you the info needed


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

GH41 said:


> How don't the fit?? GH


Valve stem hole size, valve hole angle... etc...


----------



## Justincase! (Mar 10, 2008)

ok i have not gotten the serial numbers yet ..but the dpalce i talked to who did the install said it was the angle and the fact that the vlalve is in between the stepped lip and outer lip ..he said the sensor will not seal because it is at and angle and the adapter would have to be a half moon cout out shape ..thoughts?


----------



## Justincase! (Mar 10, 2008)

here is a pic for better understanding. sorry as as the pic is a little blurry .notice the angle of the lip not letting the valve stem seat properly


----------



## Justincase! (Mar 10, 2008)

Gary any help ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Awaiting the part #s from the back of the wheels.


----------



## GH41 (Aug 21, 2007)

If all else fails look at this http://www.tpmssource.com/sensorclip.aspx GH


----------



## Justincase! (Mar 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Awaiting the part #s from the back of the wheels.


gary I looked on the back ..where exactly are they ..i see a bunch of numbers on the front in the lug nut area


----------



## Justincase! (Mar 10, 2008)

gary???


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Post everything you can find cast onto the wheel and I'll determine which ones I need. (for faster response you can use email : [email protected])


----------



## Justincase! (Mar 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Post everything you can find cast onto the wheel and I'll determine which ones I need. (for faster response you can use email : [email protected])


you have mail


----------

